# I know I said I'm new



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

20150523_155257.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015


















20150523_183954.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015





I know i said i was new but i done alot of campin cookin.this was my favourite.  An easy quick 1. Let it soak for a bit(2-3 hrs) in some sea salt, pepper (a touch) lemon pepper, mixed herbs (dried) and 2 cloves of garlic finely  chopped. 
My first time cookin in charcoal bbq
usin plum, oak (wat we cooked with while campin) and a touch of walnut (i mean a touch, nice kick to the lemon)
Ill post a pic wen its cooked and eaten


----------



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

20150523_194936.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015





After the first turn (30 min)


----------



## wade (May 23, 2015)

Hi Darren - Looking forward to seeing it when it is cooked 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Don't forget the photos...


----------



## wade (May 23, 2015)

That looks like you have a nice temperature gradient there. Are you browning over the high heat then finishing the cook over indirect heat?


----------



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

20150523_204949.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015





call me weird but I put them skin side down for 15-20 min move to indirect for 40-60 min depending in on size then back over hot coals for 20 min or so turn in as needed


----------



## wade (May 23, 2015)

darrenmcd said:


> call me weird but I put them skin side down for 15-20 min move to indirect for 40-60 min depending in on size then back over hot coals for 20 min or so turn in as needed


That seems a mighty long time to grill those chicken pieces. You only need to get the inside temperature up to 80-85 C. Were they still nice and moist inside after all that time?


----------



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

Wasn't too happy with the lumpwood I used. Heat went up and down( especially wen I needed it). Tryin a different brand tomorrow  with a massive lump of beef. I think I have my vents sussed (hopefully) Ill keep you posted.
I made myself the basket for the long burns too, keep you postep on that too.
I'll post pics as I go.
any tips or help with my coal bbq id appreciate 












20150523_221157.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015


















20150523_221236.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015


















20150523_221247.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015


















20150523_221104.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015






I know, I know all the ash (remember  I was a campin cooker, no airflow below the coals).
Can't close the lid wit my setup as is. If I leave a 20-25th gap between lid and base I get a good (inconsistent  burn).
was thinkin of drilling a few ○5mm holes like the pic below with caps so I can control air












20150523_222633.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 23, 2015





sorry for crude drawin


----------



## wade (May 23, 2015)

You are doing exactly what you need to do. Taking the patience to learn how to control the temperature of your smoker before moving on to the bigger joints.

I love the light show btw


----------



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

Sorry wade only seen ur reply about times now. The kids haven't seen me in 9 days and we're jumping all aver me. Yes it was a long time (normally cooked within 30-40 min campin).
It's a new bbq with very little airflow allowed hence the time to cook and temp difference I experienced.Tryin to learn here


----------



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

Sorry again wade.
no they weren't  my best if I'm honest (not moist, hangs head in shame) taste was fantastic though


----------



## darrenmcd (May 23, 2015)

Thanks wade. The boss and kids did that while I was away. The bbq is 316 stainless so tricky to fix properly.
If you have any advice on correct way to do the vents/airflow id appreciate it


----------



## wade (May 24, 2015)

What do your vents currently look like?


----------



## kc5tpy (May 25, 2015)

Hello Darren.  With Wade here.  We need detailed pictures.  I have tried too see what your smoker looks like from the picts you posted but having trouble.  I know we can help you out but as of now we would be shooting in the dark.  Keep Smoking!

Danny


----------



## darrenmcd (May 25, 2015)

There are none yet. Wanted to see how it burnt first before I put them in. 
Was thinkin 2 under the coals and one on top


----------



## kc5tpy (May 25, 2015)

Hello Darren.  Until we see detailed pictures we are shooting in the dark.   Give us a fighting chance buddy.  I know we can help you but we need to see EXACTLY what we are working with.  316 stainless is NOT something you want to screw up.  Pictures man.  Pictures.  From every angle you can think of.

If I say I am lost in London, can you help me?  Without info we can not help. Give us a chance.  We will have that smoker working wonderfully. Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## darrenmcd (May 26, 2015)

20150526_181114.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 26, 2015





side












20150526_181057.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 26, 2015





bottom












20150526_181045.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 26, 2015





bottom of side












20150526_181037.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 26, 2015





lid












20150526_181028.jpg



__ darrenmcd
__ May 26, 2015





inside
took me a while to strip it back.
I'm not crazy with the ply so close, I insulate wit the insulation for the furnace in work (resistant to 1000-1500°)
Thanks for the help. This forum is the best part of this site


----------

